# Hoyt Protec 4 Sale



## BADJEDI (Nov 9, 2006)

I am selling my 2001 Hoyt Protec (XT3000 limbs) with the Hoyt quiver and it comes with STS system installed, new limb savers still in the package, eight - 29" CX200 arrows for $350 TYD or $250 TYD without the arrows and STS system. (Paypal or money order) 

*Here are the specs on the bow.*
currently shooting the CX200 arrows at 255 fps
50-60 lb
43 1/2" axle to axle
Command Cam C/D
65% let off
Draw length adjustable from 27-30"
Brace Height is 8"
IBO rating is 285
String length is 58.5"
Cable length is 45.5"


----------



## BADJEDI (Nov 9, 2006)

I have 5 or 6 - XX78, 2512 aluminum arrows that I'll include with the purchase that I used before I switch over to a release.


----------



## BADJEDI (Nov 9, 2006)

sold, pending payment.


----------



## BADJEDI (Nov 9, 2006)

sold


----------

